
GoPro Karma Launch, Live 12pm EST - simonsarris
https://www.facebook.com/gopro/videos/10154108101521919/
======
simonsarris
Non-facebook livestream, might be a more appropriate link:
[https://gopro.com/livestream](https://gopro.com/livestream)

